# Time/Temp for mixed type of stones/studs



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

How do you adjust time/temp for a design which uses both rhinestones and rhine studs ?
For all *rhinestones* I have been doing 385* for 20 secs- which seems to work great.
Now that I have added *rhinestuds*... some are not sticking... is it too much heat or too long?

THX, LEO


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

I have not used rhinestuds yet but on rhinestones my manual states 350 with light to medium pressure for 10-12 seconds. Maybe you are melting the glue completely off the rhinestuds? My understanding was that rhi estones & rhinestuds are treated pretty much the same in the overall process but I could be mistaken.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree, I press them both for the same time, pressure, and temp. 

Katrina


----------



## debz1959 (Jul 29, 2007)

This is what I send to my customers...

Pre-heat the press to 325° F (160° C) & set for light to medium pressure.

Lay your shirt on the bed.

Throw a clean t-shirt over the design & close the press for 15 seconds.

If you are using larger stones, close & press again for another 15 seconds.

Remove the shirt and turn over to press one more time.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I assumed the OP was pressing the stones himself not giving the directions to the customer. But when I send to the customer I just add a general range for pressing and a disclaimer telling them to test a few of the stones first on scrap material to get accurate dwell times for their press as all heat presses are not created equal as 320 on one press may or may not do the trick on another press. I personally press mine at 160° c for 18 seconds.

I have heard of those that press the back or turn the shirt inside out but I have never had to do that so I do not include that.

Katrina


----------

